

The Myth of the 4-Hour Workweek - ezl
http://spartantraveler.com/myth-4-hour-workweek/

======
bbody
Interesting article but I think anyone going into the book thinking they will
only be working four hours a week would be very disappointed. That being said
it did provide a lot of ideas on building "passive income" as well
productivity tips.

